# Traveling with a dog from Egypt \ Cairo to EU



## Marusha (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello everybody! 

Need your advice regarding traveling with a pet from Egypt. I got the dog here, in Cairo..she's still a puppy -3 months old. Is it too much of a trouble to arrange papers? 

Does any one know which clinic arrange all necessary documents?


----------



## gabriele (May 17, 2010)

Contact a major airline in Egypt or a travel agent. May be even your consulate...
You will also have to find out which airline will take the animal. Is it a small dog like a miniature or a bigger size? The airline will probably ask you the same question. They should also be able to recommend a vet, as the doggy will not be allowed to travel before it had some vaccinations.


----------

